# Topics > Spring RoadTrips >  Memphis to Toledo-OH--- Best ways to get there

## Rio

Hello,

I am planning on driving from Memphis TN to Toledo OH next month but I would like to get some feedback and opinions from you guys oh which roads should I take and which ones I should avoid. 

As far as I know it will be approximately 10 and a half hours. I am planning on making this trip in two days, so if you guys have any suggestions of where should I stop to get some rest without getting stuck in traffic or deviating from Toledo it would be great also. ( Perhaps Louisville-KY???)

And how are the conditions of the roads, any road work that could interfere?

Thank you very much,

Rio.

----------


## DonnaR57

At 690 miles, it's best done in more than 1 day. Mapquest, Google maps etc may say that it's a 10 or 11 hour trip, but add about 20% to that for things that electronic maps don't have to deal with: bathroom, gasoline, food stops, and traffic conditions.  

If this were me I'd catch I-55 up to I-57, then I-70 over to Indianapolis. There, catch I-69. Now you have a choice -- either continue on I-69 up to I-80 (you could use US-20 east as a shortcut over), or you can catch US-24 up to Toledo. Much of that one is divided highway, so there will be few stoplights.  

As for road conditions and road work...it's hard to say until just before you leave on your trip.  What may be going now, may be done by then.  Or something new may start.  Dialing 511 from your cell phone, perhaps at the state visitor center as you enter a state, can help out some.  

As for where to stay: You can either divide the trip in half (345 miles per day), or do more the first day and less the second day.  Terre Haute is 390 miles, for instance, and is large enough to have a number of motels to choose from in which to stay, in all price levels.


Donna

----------


## AZBuck

The way Donna has suggested for you would certainly work quite well, but there are at least a couple of other options you should look at to see which one would best suit your needs and preferences. One is another all-Interstate route that starts out on I-40 east to Nashville, then heads north on I-65 to Louisville, uses I-71 to jog over to I-75 south of Cincinnati and follows that the rest of the way to Toledo. One nice thing about this route, especially if you're going to take two days for the drive, is that it takes you past Mammoth Cave National Park and you would have time to take one of the tours. And Yes, halfway would be about Louisville. 

Another option, if you're a bit more adventurous, would be to take a 'straight-as-possible' route on US, state, and local roads. This could result in a very low key drive, and there are certainly a lot of roads to choose from. The downside is that it would add considerably to your time behind the wheel and in the Midwest there are large areas where roads only go north-south or east-west, and you want to go northeast, resulting in a stairstep like route.

AZBuck

----------


## morgail

Not sure when in May you're doing this drive, but if it's Derby week (Derby is 1st Sat in May), you may want to avoid Louisville. Tons of traffic, and the hotels will be booked solid. If you do happen upon a room, the price will be much, much higher than usual.

----------

